# My latest hauls!



## Risser (Apr 25, 2007)

MAC Showflower Eye Shadow x 4 (Nordstrom Exclusive)
MAC Eye Shadow in Moonflower
MAC Blush in Petalpoint & Fleurry
MAC Plushglass in Angel Cream






MAC #134
MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Gilded White
MAC Blush in Well Dressed & Cute 
MAC Eye Shadow in Cork & Beautyburst
MAC Mineralize Eye Shadow in Persina/Screen Vinyl
MAC Studio Youch-Uo Stick Correcteur in NC30
MAC Lipglass in Bodymind
MAC False Eyelashes





*Non-MAC*
Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss Reflect in 267
CHANEL Allure Rouge in 40
Lancome Cils Design Pro in Black
Kiss Me Active Girl max volume mascara in Black
Artdeco Blush in 29, 35, 49 & 110
Artdeco Eye Shadow in 65, 83 & 284
Artdeco Super Lash Mascara in Black
Artdeco Curling Effect Mascara in Black


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 25, 2007)

wow! how heavenly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... i took a peek at your blog. what camera do you use? great pics...


----------



## dazzyhaze (Apr 25, 2007)

I want moonflower and the quad.......
You make me sooooooooo jealous


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W, what a beautiful haul!  Enjoy!​ 
The Nordstrom quad sure is pretty (hopefully I'll  have one soon). Thanks for the great pix.


----------



## ilafa (Apr 25, 2007)

great haul!

I love Art Deco shadows


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice haul and what beautiful colors!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 25, 2007)

The quad is so pretty! Im gonna have it!!


----------



## Moppit (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice haul and the quad looks beautiful.


----------



## n_c (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 25, 2007)

oooo
love that dior gloss
i want it


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent haul, enjoy!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW, you take gorgeous photos--the colors really come out nicely!  That e/s quad and the Angel Cream Plushglass look so pretty!  Also love your avitar.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

nice!! could you swatch the quad pls?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 25, 2007)

Great haul!  How are the finishes on the colors in the quad?  Are they nice?


----------



## Tash (Apr 25, 2007)

When are the quad and e/s going to be online ??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 25, 2007)

These pics are great, thanks for the preview. Enjoy!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 25, 2007)

ANGEL cream is awesome


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

What a wonderful haul, looks good enough to eat yum


----------



## Risser (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_wow! how heavenly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... i took a peek at your blog. what camera do you use? great pics..._

 
Canon EOS 350D with 60mm macro lens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More info
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/co...odeli  d=11156


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2007)

*Lovely haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## allan_willb (May 14, 2007)

i love the 134!its the best!i use it every single day!must must must!


----------



## badkittekitte (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dazzyhaze* 

 
_I want moonflower and the quad.......
You make me sooooooooo jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
same here....


----------



## User40 (Jun 15, 2007)

What a lovely haul and I love your beauty blog. Your photos are exquisite and you're absolutely gorgeous.

Enjoy your latest haul!


----------

